# Car window tinting



## itsmefa (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi there, I have bought a new Sedan car and would like to know if anyone can suggest me a cheap and best window tinting. 
Iam aware of 3m and Vcool brands which seems to be good in quality and is around 100-1500aed. is it worth spending that much of money for this brand ? Can any one refer me a similar cheaper one ?
thanks !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

itsmefa said:


> Hi there, I have bought a new Sedan car and would like to know if anyone can suggest me a cheap and best window tinting.
> Iam aware of 3m and Vcool brands which seems to be good in quality and is around 100-1500aed. is it worth spending that much of money for this brand ? Can any one refer me a similar cheaper one ?
> thanks !


I can't recommend any brand because my car windows are not tinted. However, a colleague of mine mentioned that it's worth spending a little bit of money and going with one of the reputable brands as the tint lasts longer.

You do have the option of cheaper tints but those tend to fade out in a few months and you'll be back at the garage for a new tint in no time.


----------



## itsmefa (Dec 31, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I can't recommend any brand because my car windows are not tinted. However, a colleague of mine mentioned that it's worth spending a little bit of money and going with one of the reputable brands as the tint lasts longer.
> 
> You do have the option of cheaper tints but those tend to fade out in a few months and you'll be back at the garage for a new tint in no time.


Thank you Pamela, how are you managing to drive under the sun without tint..

I will just wait for others comment too


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I can't recommend any brand because my car windows are not tinted. However, a colleague of mine mentioned that it's worth spending a little bit of money and going with one of the reputable brands as the tint lasts longer. You do have the option of cheaper tints but those tend to fade out in a few months and you'll be back at the garage for a new tint in no time.


I also don't have a car with tinted windows and manage fine. Having driven and been a passenger in a number of vehicles with tinted windows, these are my observations - it's like being in a coffin, not that I know what that's like, but particularly so at night. I felt claustrophobic! Avoid cheap tinting film at all costs, it gets wrecked in the car wash and creates light halos at night. I remember one colleague's wife making him remove the tinting after he'd spent a fortune having it installed because she hated it so much and I've lost count of the number of times I've seen passengers in Land Cruisers with heavy tinting having to sit out of the window of the vehicle, while driving on the Beach Road, guiding the driver in bad fog!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I also don't have a car with tinted windows and manage fine. Having driven and been a passenger in a number of vehicles with tinted windows, these are my observations - it's like being in a coffin, not that I know what that's like, but particularly so at night. I felt claustrophobic! Avoid cheap tinting film at all costs, it gets wrecked in the car wash and creates light halos at night. I remember one colleague's wife making him remove the tinting after he'd spent a fortune having it installed because she hated it so much and I've lost count of the number of times I've seen passengers in Land Cruisers with heavy tinting having to sit out of the window of the vehicle, while driving on the Beach Road, guiding the driver in bad fog!


Hi,
Out of interest - how does a car wash ruin the tint - considering it is applied on the inside of the windows!!!! - if it ruining the tint - you are getting a wet behind!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Out of interest - how does a car wash ruin the tint - considering it is applied on the inside of the windows!!!! - if it ruining the tint - you are getting a wet behind! Cheers Steve


 Ah, this was a really cheap 'n' cheerful effort, probably in the days before they sussed out installing it on the inside of the glass! I swear you could not see a thing, out of the front or back, because the film was so badly scratched from going through the car wash. It was just like halo upon halo of light. That was one of the major factors that put me off and hence this doesn't even appear on my radar these days. Anyway, I now know something new. It's on the inside these days hahaha!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> ...It's on the inside these days hahaha!


didn't know its ever been on the outside unless its a "do it yourself" job without bothering about the instructions...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is a car accessory shop near the ramada jumeirah hotel. It is on the same side as the hotel a few hundred yards towards the shindhaga tunnel direction.
It is in a small row of shops with a lighting shop and an afghani restaurant.
This shop is run by a friendly bunch of Iranian lads and I have seen them tinting cars outside,
By the nature of the shop - they will be reasonably priced.
I last saw them putting a 60% tint on the inside front windscreen of a locally owned Mecedes CLS AMG!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> ...putting a 60% tint on the inside front windscreen of a locally owned Mecedes CLS AMG!!...


with the way that car will likely be driven, being able to see what is in front of you is probably not high on the list of priorities anyway...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont have a tint on my car - mysteriously I have not melted away or died of sun stroke.

I used to have one when I bought my car 2nd hand - and got it removed because driving in the dark was so difficult.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

I do have tints on my car. Actually had one car with 50% as well and had no problems seeing at night and did not feel like I was in a coffin 

I do agree that the ones have been tinted from the outside are worthless.

Get one of those vouchers on the net where you can get your car professionally tinted for under 300 Dirhams. they will last anywhere between 3 to 5 years, and most probably you will sell the car before the tints go bad.


----------



## itsmefa (Dec 31, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is a car accessory shop near the ramada jumeirah hotel. It is on the same side as the hotel a few hundred yards towards the shindhaga tunnel direction.
> It is in a small row of shops with a lighting shop and an afghani restaurant.
> This shop is run by a friendly bunch of Iranian lads and I have seen them tinting cars outside,
> ...


Thanks for the Info Steve


----------



## itsmefa (Dec 31, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I do have tints on my car. Actually had one car with 50% as well and had no problems seeing at night and did not feel like I was in a coffin
> 
> I do agree that the ones have been tinted from the outside are worthless.
> 
> Get one of those vouchers on the net where you can get your car professionally tinted for under 300 Dirhams. they will last anywhere between 3 to 5 years, and most probably you will sell the car before the tints go bad.


I have searched for online deals and found one for 350AED its comes with 3 years of warranty  thank you


----------

